# Termometro/termostato programables con displays



## BUSHELL (Jun 8, 2008)

Después de buscar mucho, abro este tema.

Si, debo tener un margen de temperatura hasta unos 300 o 400 grados. Que sea programable en cuanto a la temperatura deseada, que tenga una histeresis de no mas de 5 grados, que tenga displays a leds, que la forma de controlar el punto de control sea con pote o con pulsadores, etc. O sea, justo lo que ven en el pdf.

Primera opcion, comprarlo. Aun no sé cuánto costaría enviarlo de Argentina a Colombia. Quizá más que el mismo kit, según me dijeron.
Segunda opcion: Que alguien me lo traiga.
Tercera opcion: Tratar de hacerlo, pero como no se nada de pics, acudo al foro  . 

Quizá por ahí es el camino. Pero como siempre, los kits y circuitos que encuentro, llegan hasta solo 100 o 150 grados.

Parece ser que este tipo de circuitos, TIENE que llevar pics. Es una buena manera de tratar de aprender como funcionan esos bichos programables, pero necesitaria la mano amiga de uds.

A ver que sale de esto, pero yo creo que me va a tocar pagar los shipping, impuestos, fiambre, tiquetes, etc, etc, etc.

Por eso, por que no hay kits de calidad en todos los países, la idea de empresa de Pepechip es buena...he aquí una prueba de que si ESE kit tuviera representante aqui....uff! ya lo tendría en mis manitos, tocándolo, tocándolo.
Sigamos por acá:

Blog - Electronics-Lab

Gracias por los MP y los del foro.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2008)

Una alternativa mas facil de realizar seria separar ambas funciones por un lado el termostato y por otro el termometro.

Vas calentando el horno hasta que el termometro indique la temperatura correcta, alli ajustas el termostato para que corte el suministro de gas.

Respecto a los rangos de medicion-regulacion, stos en cualquier caso se pueden ampliar (Hasta llevarlos a tus 400º)


Este lo viste ?
http://www.myplace.nu/avr/thermo/index.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2008)

Encontre este termometro que poodria funcionar con alguna que otra adaptación




```
LIST P=16F84
;************************************************************ 
;       
;       Este programa demuestra como hacer la carga de un dato
;       presente en el puerto B del PIC 16F84 y la conversión
;       de un dato en hexadecimal a binario y su vizualización
;       en un modulo LCD a 8 Bits.
;
;       El tiempo está basado en el uso del PIC 16F84 en el modo
;       'RC' usando una resistencia de 10kohm. y un condensador de 
;       20pF
;
;       PIC 16F84:
;
;       Pin  1 (RA2) -->  OUTPUT ENABLE
;       Pin  2 (RA3) -->  START
;       Pin  3 (RA4) -->  Selección de ºC y ºF
;       Pin 17 (RA0) -->  RS del LCD
;       Pin 18 (RA1) -->  ENABLE del LCD
;
;       Programa:          temperat.ASM 
;       Fecha:             11-11-98
;
;
;************************************************************
;           Definicion de Registros
;************************************************************
PC	EQU	0x02
STATUS	EQU	0x03
TRISA	EQU	0x85
TRISB	EQU	0x86
PORTA	EQU	0x05
PORTB	EQU	0x06
DEL	EQU	0x10
NUEVO1	EQU	0x11
NUEVO2	EQU	0x12
NUEVO3	EQU	0x13
ANILLO	EQU	0x14
CINCO	EQU	0x15
ONCE	EQU	0x16
ROT	EQU	0x17
MEDI	EQU	0x18
VER1	EQU	0x19
VER2	EQU	0x1A
OPER	EQU	0x1B
ASCII	EQU	0x1C
RETT	EQU	0x1D
REG2	EQU	0x1E
REG3	EQU	0x1F
;**************************************************************
;       Inicio del programa          
;**************************************************************
	BSF STATUS,5		;PROGRAMACION DE PUERTOS
	MOVLW 0xF0		;PORTA4 COMO ENTRADA
	MOVWF TRISA		;LOS DEMAS COMO SALIDA
	MOVLW 0x00
	MOVWF TRISB
	BCF STATUS,5
	CLRF PORTA
	CLRF PORTB
	MOVLW 0x38		;INSTRUCCIONES:
	CALL CONTROL		;DOS LINEAS, 8 BITS
	MOVLW 0x0E		;ACTIVA DISPLAY
	CALL CONTROL
	MOVLW 0x06		;MENSAJE FIJO
	CALL CONTROL
	GOTO INI
RETARDO	MOVLW 0xFF		;AJUSTE DE TIEMPOS
	MOVWF DEL
DECRE	DECFSZ DEL,1
	GOTO DECRE
	RETLW 0x00
CONTROL	BCF PORTA,0
	GOTO DATO2
DATO	BSF  PORTA,0		;ESTA RUTINA GENERA
DATO2	BSF PORTA,1		;LAS SEÑALES DE CONTROL
	MOVWF PORTB		;Y ENVIA EL DATO AL
	CALL RETARDO		;MODULO CON INTERFACE
	BCF PORTA,1		;A 0CH0 BITS
	CALL RETARDO
	RETLW 0x00
TABLA	ADDWF PC,1		;MENSAJE A SER VISUALIZADO
	RETLW " "
	RETLW " "
	RETLW " "
	RETLW "T"
	RETLW "E"
	RETLW "M"
	RETLW "P"
	RETLW "E"
	RETLW "R"
	RETLW "A"
	RETLW "T"
	RETLW "U"
	RETLW "R"
	RETLW "A"
	RETLW " "
	RETLW " "
	RETLW " "
	RETLW " "
	RETLW " "
	RETLW " "
	RETLW " "
	RETLW 0x00
INI	MOVLW 0x01
	CALL CONTROL
MUESTRA	MOVLW 0x00		;INICIA ENVIO DE DATOS
	MOVWF ASCII		;AL MODULO
CICLO	MOVF ASCII,0		;HACE BARRIDO DE LA TABLA
CAMBIA	CALL TABLA
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0x9F		;RETARDO ENTRE CARACTERES
	MOVWF RETT
RETA1	DECFSZ RETT,1
	GOTO RETA1
	INCF ASCII,1		;SIGUE CON EL PROXIMO
	MOVLW 0x0F		;CARACTER DEL MENSAJE
	XORWF ASCII,0		;PREGUNTA SI YA TERMINO
	BTFSS STATUS,2		;EL MENSAJE PARA SEGUIR
	GOTO CICLO		;CON LA OTRA PARTE DEL
	CLRF PORTA		;PROGRAMA
PRINCIP	CALL DELAY
	BSF STATUS,5
	MOVLW 0xFF		;PROGRAMA EL PUERTO B COMO
	MOVWF TRISB		;ENTRADA PARA GUARDAR EL
	BCF STATUS,5		;EL DATO DEL ADC
	BSF PORTA,3		;DA EL FIT DE START AL ADC
	CALL DELAY
	BSF PORTA,2		;HABILITA LA SALIDA DEL ADC
	CALL RETARDO
	BCF PORTA,3
	MOVF PORTB,0		;LEE Y GUARDA EL DATO EN
	MOVWF MEDI		;EL ADC
	BCF PORTA,2
	BSF STATUS,5
	MOVLW 0x00		;PROGRAMA EL PUERTO B COMO
	MOVWF TRISB		;SALIDA PARA MOSTRAR EL DATO
	BCF STATUS,5		;EN EL LCD
	BCF STATUS,0
BEGIN	CLRF VER1		;EMPIEZA CONVERSION A ºC Y ºF
	CLRF VER2
	CLRF OPER
	BSF OPER,0
SEG1	MOVF MEDI,0		;GRADOS CELSIUS
	RLF OPER,1
	BTFSC OPER,6
	GOTO PREG
	ADDWF VER1,1
	BTFSS STATUS,0
	GOTO SEG1
	INCF VER2,1
	GOTO SEG1
PREG	BTFSC PORTA,4
	GOTO BCD
	CLRF OPER		;GRADOS FAHRENHEIT
	BSF OPER,0
SEG2	MOVF MEDI,0
	RLF OPER,1
	BTFSC OPER,5
	GOTO SUMA32
	ADDWF VER1,1
	BTFSS STATUS,0
	GOTO SEG2
	INCF VER2,1
	GOTO SEG2
SUMA32	MOVLW 0x40
	ADDWF VER1,1
	BTFSC STATUS,0
	INCF VER2,1
	INCF VER2,1	
BCD	CLRF NUEVO1		;EMPIEZA LA CONVERSION
	CLRF NUEVO2		;A BCD
	CLRF NUEVO3
	CLRF ROT
	MOVLW 0x07
	MOVWF ANILLO
	MOVLW 0x05
	MOVWF CINCO
	MOVLW 0x0B
	MOVWF ONCE
INICIO	BTFSC VER2,1
	GOTO UNO
CERO	BCF STATUS,0
	GOTO ADE
UNO	BSF STATUS,0
ADE	RLF VER1,1
	RLF VER2,1
	INCF ROT,1
	MOVLW 0x03
	SUBWF ROT,0
	BTFSS STATUS,0
	GOTO INICIO
	MOVLW 0x04
	SUBWF ROT,0
	BTFSC STATUS,0
	GOTO EEE
	MOVF VER1,0
	ANDWF ANILLO,0
	MOVWF NUEVO1
VERIFY	MOVF CINCO,0
	SUBWF NUEVO2,0
	BTFSC STATUS,0
	GOTO ARREGL2
	RLF NUEVO3,1
ANTES	MOVF CINCO,0
	SUBWF NUEVO1,0
	BTFSC STATUS,0
	GOTO ARREGL1
	BTFSC NUEVO1,3
	GOTO XYZ
	BCF STATUS,0
	GOTO MOVER
XYZ	BSF STATUS,0
MOVER	RLF NUEVO2,1
	RLF NUEVO1,1
	GOTO INICIO
ARREGL2	MOVF ONCE,0
	ADDWF NUEVO2,1
	RLF NUEVO3,1
	BSF NUEVO3,0
	BCF NUEVO2,3
	BCF NUEVO2,4
	GOTO ANTES
ARREGL1	MOVF ONCE,0
	ADDWF NUEVO1,1
	RLF NUEVO2,1
	BSF NUEVO2,0
	RLF NUEVO1,1
	BCF NUEVO1,4
	BCF NUEVO1,5
	GOTO INICIO
EEE	BTFSC VER1,0
	GOTO ONE
ZERO	BCF NUEVO1,0
	GOTO OOO
ONE	BSF NUEVO1,0
OOO	MOVLW 0x0A
	SUBWF ROT,0
	BTFSS STATUS,0
	GOTO VERIFY		;FIN DE LA CONVERSION A BCD
	MOVLW 0xC0		;PASAR A LA OTRA LINEA DEL
	CALL CONTROL		;LCD
	MOVLW 0x20
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0x20
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0x20
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0x20
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0x30		;ESCRIBE EL DATO EN BDC
	ADDWF NUEVO3,0		;EN EL LCD
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0x30
	ADDWF NUEVO2,0
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW "."
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0x30
	ADDWF NUEVO1,0
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0x30
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0x20
	CALL DATO
	MOVLW 0F
	CALL DATO
	BTFSS PORTA,4		;PREGUNTA POR EL BIT QUE
	GOTO F			;INDICA SI ES ºC O ºF
	MOVLW "C"
	CALL DATO
	GOTO PRINCIP		;EMPIEZA DE NUEVO LA
F	MOVLW "F"		;CONVERSION
	CALL DATO
	GOTO PRINCIP
DELAY	MOVLW 0xFF		;RETARDO ENTRE CADA
	MOVWF REG3		;CONVERSION
LBDOS	MOVLW 0xFF
	MOVWF REG2
LBUNO	DECFSZ REG2
	GOTO LBUNO
	DECFSZ REG3
	GOTO LBDOS	
	RETURN
	END
;**************************************************************
;
;       Diseño del programa a cargo de  John Rincón
;       estudiante de la  Univesidad Antonio Nariño
;       Facultad de Ingeniería Electrónica sede sur
;
;**************************************************************
```


----------



## pepechip (Jun 8, 2008)

encontre este termostato en pablin, pero no alcanza los 400º
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/termost/index.htm







En su pagina tiene tambien disponible el codigo.

El problema esta en sustituir el LM35 por otra sonda que soporte los 400º.


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-225.pdf


----------



## El nombre (Jun 8, 2008)

Una cosa interesante. VAya, vaya.

Analizando el problema:
Conocemos como medir una caida de tensión sin modificar dicha tensión por quequeña que esta sea. 
Conocemos el factor multiplicador de esos componentes. Encima se puede múltiplicar las veces que haga falta.
Sabemos hacer un puente weastone.
Sabemos que al calentar  un metal varía su resistencia y los hay que lo hacen linealmente

¿No sabemos como juntar todos esos conocimientos?
Como alguien ha dicho ¿no sabemos adaptar rangos?

Me estoy defraudando a mi mismo. 

Saludos y suerte

PD si no te ha servido de ayuda se auto destruirá a los 500ºC (si alguien llega a medir los cuatrocientos grados que pase el esquema).


----------



## krit (Jun 8, 2008)

Pones el listón muy alto.
No es facil hacerse un termostato de 400ºC y mucho menos calibrarlo bien. Ademas para estas temparaturas no creo que te valgan los sensores electronicos del tipo LM35 y similares.
Tendrias que pensar en usar sensores industriales del tipo PT100 o mejor aun termopares.

Yo me olvidaria de hacerlo e intentaria comprar uno usado en paginas como ebay, segunda mano, etc. A veces hay precios muy interesantes.

Ahora mismo hay uno en ebay.es por 1 euro y le queda solo un dia para finalizar.
La pena es que no hace envios fuera de España.

Te adjunto la direccion:
http://cgi.ebay.es/Termometro-Controlador-de-temperatura-West-6600_W0QQitemZ220242000232QQihZ012QQcategoryZ633QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem[/url]


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 8, 2008)

Sí, el uso de termocupla es de uso obligado.
Si el comportamiento es lineal mas o menos de entre 100 y 300 grados, es perfecto. Creo que la termocupla tipo J cumple perfectamente ese rango, y hasta mejor de lo esperado.

Hablan de hacer ciertas adaptaciones.....cómo?

Pos yo digo que si los creadores del kit original, el que yo anhelo, pudieron llegar a 400, pues yo (digo nosotros) también podemos.

La verdad no pensé que fuera un reto tan complicado...una cosa es la teoria y otra llevarla a cabo.  A lo mejor, el kit llega a 400 pero no linealmente. No importa. Yo no necesito tanta precisión, al fin y al cabo es un pinche horno de panaderia y los panaderos de aquí hacen un producto que "en los hornos viejos de perilla electricos, era a 400". Quizá midiendo científicamente no sean ni 350.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 8, 2008)

Las modificaciones... ¿Cómo?
Sacando el esquema de funcionamiento ves el comportamiento del sensor y periféricos. Una vez visto como trabaja la detección desplazar el rango de detección hacia arriba o abajo no es complicado.


----------



## asherar (Jun 8, 2008)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Sí, el uso de termocupla es de uso obligado.
> Si el comportamiento es lineal mas o menos de entre 100 y 300 grados, es perfecto. Creo que la termocupla tipo J cumple perfectamente ese rango, y hasta mejor de lo esperado.
> 
> Hablan de hacer ciertas adaptaciones.....cómo?
> ...



En una termocupla tipo K, hasta 300 ºC el error es menor que 1 ºC, a 400 ºC es de 2.8 ºC 
(como muestra la figura). 
A 1000 ºC es menor que el 0.8 %, recién luego de 1200 se pasa de 1%.

En la hoja técnica que te pasé tenés varios circuitos para elegir. 
http://www.national.com/an/AN/AN-225.pdf

Si el circuito va a andar cerca del horno considera seriamente hacer la corrección por punto frío. 
Una vez que tengas señal de la termocupla ajustale la ganancia al Op-Amp para que el rango 
de salida sea entre 0 y 5 V. Con eso entrale al conversor AD del pic (con 10 k y un zener de 5V, ambos en paralelo hacia tierra), y ya reemplazaste el LM35. 
Para un horno de panadería sobra.   
Ponele manos a la obra y verás que no es para tanto. 

Éxitos !


PD: Acordate que el cable de extensión de la termocupla conviene que sea "compensado" según sea J, K, etc. (pedilo así, al mismo que te vende la termocupla).


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 9, 2008)

Hummm, ahora, esta CASI todo claro...

y  ahora, quíen le pone el cascabel al gato?  
http://www.guiascostarica.com/fabulas/fabula07.htm

Fogonazo lo agarra de la cabeza, Pepechip de una garra, Alejandro de otra, krit de una pata, Elnombre de la otra, y yo.. yo le temo a los gatos, pero cuando lo tengan reducido, yo lo pongo el cascabel... A ver si otros se animan a la cacería.  

En serio, es que si me hacen un esquema, me dicen cual seria el  PIC, su codigo, etc...yo sigo solito, o sea, sueldo componentes, ensamblo y voila! Soy abusivo, pero no es por pereza, se los juro.

Tengo bajo nivel de valentía. Temo los gatos. Pero cada vez aprendo más. !Qué buenos son uds!

Ah, y me gustan mas los displays que los LCD. Se pueden ver de lejos en la oscuridad, como los gatos, que ven en la oscuridad...


----------



## pepechip (Jun 9, 2008)

Podias empezar por realizar el termostato publicado por Fogonazo, o bien el de Pablin.
Una vez realizado y comprobado su funcionamiento habra que alterar el codigo para que alcance los 400º, y posteriormente deveras de adaptar el termopar.

Rectifico lo dicho. He revisado el esquema de Fogonazo y se trata de un termometro y no un termostato.

El cascabel lo tienes que poner tu.  




Es ya la tercera vez que vuelvo a editar este mensaje.
He estado revisando el circuito de pablin y la temperatura la representa mediante 3 digitos.
No se si estara preparado para que reproduzca los 400º o solo se quedara en 256º, pero en el caso de que no los represente puesdes realizar el ajuste de la sonda para que cuando en el display muestre 40º en realidad lo que tengas sea 400º.
Vamos valiente, que no muerde.


----------



## asherar (Jun 9, 2008)

Según los requerimientos iniciales la salida de control de calefacción es un relais de 12 V. 
Para comandarlo basta una patilla del pic, un opto y un TIP. 
El tema es cómo hacer el control. Yo ahí probaría de lo más simple a lo más refinado, para no complicarse a menos que el problema realmente lo amerite. 

Una vez hice un control de temperatura de una máquina de hacer pochoclo regulando a 320 ºC 
sin conversor AD, solo con dos comparadores (de máxima y de mínima), y andaba de 10 ! 
Y eso que la temperatura de cocción era bastante justa. 
En mi caso el aparato era demasiado cerrado y hacía levantar temperatura al punto frío. 
De ahí la necesidad de corregirlo. 
Si vos podés mantener el circuito lejos del horno te va a ser más fácil regular la temperatura. 

En la nota técnica que te referí hay sugerencias de cómo montar el sensor de compensación 
para que sea más eficiente. 
Alguien sugirió usar un operacional diferencial (o instrumental como el AD620 o AD622) 
en lugar del LM308 con una "pata" a tierra vía la TC. Eso te puede simplificar algunos problemas de ruido de conexión a tierra. 

Además, por lo que veo de tus otros proyectos no sos ningún novato BUSHELL! 
Te sobra juego para ponerle el cascabel al gato, y hasta un moñito rojo!


----------



## Inductor (Jun 15, 2008)

Saludos BUSHELL y tambien a todos
Chacate este link tal vez tengas que hacer algunos ajustes

http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=676


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2008)

Inductor dijo:
			
		

> Saludos BUSHELL y tambien a todos
> Chacate este link tal vez tengas que hacer algunos ajustes
> 
> http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=676




¡ Buen enlace !


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 16, 2008)

Gracias, es una excelente guía, hermano...

Estoy estudiando mucho mucho sobre los PICS, su programador(quemador) programas, etcc.

Cuando menos lo piensen...ya verán, ya verán, así me demore un montón.

Son buenos, en este foro...son buenos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2008)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> .....Cuando menos lo piensen...ya verán, ya verán, *así me demore un montón*.......



! Ten cuidado, no se queme el pan en el horno ¡¡

Pensaste en resolver el tema por separado, medir por un lado y regular por otro.
Se te simplificaria bastante


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 17, 2008)

Si lo que quieres es esto:

http://www.ako.com/wps/portal/enlac...5_14726_Descripcion&WCM_PORTLET=PC_7_0_S5_WCM

lo puedes encontrar en México. Menos quebraderos de cabeza, que los termopares son mucho más complejos de lo que parece. Además, para medir una temperatura con un termopar, necesitas dos sensores: el termopar, y el sensor de compensación de unión fria. Y para colmo tienen un error enorme (2-3%). Necesitas un conversor de bastante resolución (los 10 bits de los PIC no basta ni por asomo), y tener en cuenta el funcionamiento de las pistas, los amplificador, etc.

Mi recomendación para termopares, es que lo compres hecho, o bien uses un integrado específico comos los que hace maxim. Si tienes ganas de complicarte la vida, entonces lo más simple, es usar un PSoC de cypress, que tiene muchas funciones incluídas (ADC de 14 bits y amplificador programables) con lo que te ahorras de analógico.

Recuerda que los termopares, generan microvoltios, que es más o menos la cantidad de 'ruido eléctrico' que te puedes encontrar en una placa electrónica de calidad regular. Si usas una placa perforada, puedes esperar mucho más ruido y problemas.

No quieras saber cómo lo he aprendido.


----------



## asherar (Jun 17, 2008)

Beamspot dijo:
			
		

> Si lo que quieres es esto:
> 
> http://www.ako.com/wps/portal/enlac...5_14726_Descripcion&WCM_PORTLET=PC_7_0_S5_WCM
> 
> ...



Vamos por partes: 

*Primero:* el link proporcionado arriba no se abre. Al parecer requiere contraseña o algo similar.
*Segundo:* lo que tienen las termocuplas del 2-3% no es error, sino no-linealidad. 
Esto se corrige con una tabla de valores con la resolución deseada.
*Tercero:* los 10 bits bastan y sobran para obtener una medida de 300 ºC con error menor 
que 1/1000. Para esto, es necesario ajustar el rango del conversor AD a un máximo de 100 ºC, 
ya que un pic como el 16F873 permite configurar el rango de medición analógica en un margen 
determinado por dos valores: VREF+/Vref-. Si Vref- corresponde al voltaje obtenido por el sensor 
al medir 200ºC y Vref+ al voltaje obtenido al medir 400ºC, la medición de 300 ºC tendrá un error 
menor que (400-200)ºC/1024 < 200/1000 ºC = 1/5 ºC = 0.2 ºC < 300/1000 = 0.3.
Si lo que se quiere es medir temperaturas con precisión elevada en ese rango 200ºC - 400ºC este 
método es por demás suficiente. Siguiendo la misma idea es, incluso, mejorable.
*Cuarto:* El ruido en este tipo de mediciones es una cosa perfectamente tratable. Bien 
colocando filtros pasabajos en lugares estratégicos, bien tratando los datos digitales con técnicas 
de filtrado numérico. Nada del otro mundo. Por favor no asustes a la gente que recién empieza 
diciendo que son cosas complicadas. Es cuestión de leer y hacer un poco de experiencia básica. 
Uno de los errores más comunes es equivocar el punto de conexión a tierra. Lo mas recomendable 
es que *este punto *esté lo más alejado posible de las entradas al amplificador. 
Con respecto a la frase final; ... lamento mucho tu mala experiencia. 
Espero haberte ayudado en algo con todo esto. 

Saludos !


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 18, 2008)

Según la norma EN 60584-1, los termopares tipo J se especifican con un error de más-menos 1.5ºC en la gama baja, y ±0.004 x ltl en el resto. Es un error estadístico, no la no-linealidad.

La no linealidad (que también está dentro de los valores que tu muy correctamente comentas), aumenta en la rama negativa de las temperaturas, y hay polinomios que aproximan muy bien la función. Por supuesto, una tabla igual es más rápida.

La circuitería asociada a tener los valores de Vref+ y Vref- adecuados para el rango de 200 a 400 ºC (10.779 y 21.848 mV) no es tan sencilla como parece, sobre todo para un novato. Para empezar, necesitas una referencia de tensión estable (eso es inevitable para cualquier ADC y los termopares), y luego una red divisiora, que según el ADC necesita (o no) amplificación para adaptar impedancias.

A alguien nuevo, hacer un filtro pasabajos en lugares estratégicos, si no tiene buenos conocimientos de electrónica, también lo asusta.

Nada de lo que dices quita la complicación de usar otro sensor de temperatura para corregir la temperatura de unión fria.

Si uno quiere algo rápido y no sabe programar, quizás lo más sencillo es usar un integrado que lo haga todo, de manera que con sólo copiar el ejemplo de utilización ya tiene el problema resuelto.

Si lo hace para aprender, entonces le recomiendo que empiece por aprender a usar una NTC, que es más sencilla, y luego se meta en cosas más avanzadas como los termopares.

Y reitero que el PSoC es mucho más adecuado para esta tarea, ya que apenas necesita circuitería externa, y ofrece una flexibilidad que nadie puede igualar por ahora.

Respecto del Link, prueba este, ya que parece que el servidor original no funciona: 
http://www.ako.com/wps/wcm/resources/file/eb8d33047e4cb51/351472505.pdf

Son las instrucciones de un termostato con entrada multisonda, es decir, que acepta varios tipos de entrada, incluyendo termopares y Pt100.

Y para acabar, para aprender algo sobre medidas de temperaturas con tablas, filtrado digital y proceso de diseño de una entrada ADC, os recomiendo este tutorial: http://wiki.webdearde.com/index.php/Introduccion_al_DSP:_Medida_y_filtrado_de_temperaturas_con_NTC


----------



## asherar (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola "Beamspot":

¿ Me podrías indicar de qué referencia sacaste el algoritmo :  

Y = (1-A)*X + A*Y     

Lo que no me queda claro es como implementar un termostato con un PSoC. 
Si es lo que entiendo, se trata de un programador de micros. 
Y el sensor ? Y el actuador ? Y el etc., etc. ? 

Saludos !

PD: Yo para filtrar ruido con el A fijo en (0,1), y como vos lo usas, sugiero valores en el rango  
A = 0.9, 0.8, a lo sumo 0.7, dependiendo del nivel de ruido, pero no mucho menos.


----------



## Beamspot (Jun 18, 2008)

Hola:

Pues no me acuerdo de donde encontré la referencia a este filtro, pero creo que fue de una nota de aplicación de Cypress, aunque hay bastante bibliografía al respecto de los filtros (literatura de DSP).

Un PSoC es una familia de microcontroladores de Cypress, uno de los cuales, el CY8C27443, uso en uno de los proyectos que he hecho.

Estos micros son muy particulares, así que te recomiendo que te mires lo que encuentres de documentación. Su punto fuerte es que tiene amplificador programables y conversores AD (y muchas otras cosas) en la parte analógica, que nadie más tiene, por ahora.

La parte de CPU es muy similar a los PIC (un sólo registro acumulador - W, poca RAM, registros y RAM en bancos, etc), así que el ensamblador se aprende rápido.

Para hacer un termostato con este aparato con un termopar, basta con poner el termopar entre dos pines de entrada analógica, con un par de resistencias de polarización, y un sensor NTC como el que describe el tutorial que escribí. El resto (amplificar, convertir, etc) lo hace el PSoC.

Luego necesitas unas salidas para los displays, al igual que se puede ver en muchos de los esquemas, y uno o varios relés, activados mediante transistor. Esta pare es muy similar a la que tienen el resto de los termostatos vistos. La mayor diferencia radica en la simplicidad y flexibilidad de la parte analógica.

La ventaja en este punto, es que puedes amplificar por los valores que quieras, y probar con diferentes resoluciones del ADC, aunque llega hasta 14 bits, sin tener que modificar ni la placa ni ningún valor de resistencia. Todo por programa...


----------



## asherar (Jun 18, 2008)

Muy bueno lo tuyo Beamspot !

Estuve viendo las datasheet del MAX6675 y de los PSoC y la cosa realmente parece prometedora.  Habrá que aprovechar que nos tocó vivir en esta época de la abundancia 
tecnológica y probar a hacer algo con todo esto. 

Realmente, seguir armando el circuito de la termocupla con el LM308, ahora me parece 
como construir un operacional con transistores, o con válvulas.

De una te digo que me caso con el MAX6675. Esta empresa MAXIM vuelve a sorprenderme gratamente. 

Ahora viene el tema de ver si se consiguen en Argentina. Lo mismo el hardware de desarrollo de los PSoC. Si no habrá que importarlo, así nomás, de pecho !

Saludos.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Jun 19, 2008)

beamspot , muy buena tu explicacion de la nueva tecnologia DSP.  me sirvio mucho 
gracias.


----------



## krit (Jul 5, 2008)

Sigo pensando no es rentable hacerlo. Mira esto

http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sor usa pero le puedes preguntar al vendedor.


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Jul 5, 2008)

saludo me podrias ayudar :
 en lo siguiente : quiero saber el costo de termocuplas tipo para sensar temperatura hasta 1400ºf en un horno de tratamiento termico .
 me podrian decir los costos o paginas donde me aparesca todo los costos de termocuplas para hornos industriales ::
 gracias espero su respuestas


----------



## asherar (Jul 6, 2008)

krit dijo:
			
		

> Sigo pensando no es rentable hacerlo. Mira esto
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230263193746&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013
> 
> ...



Yo creo que tenes razón si lo único que interesa es tenerlo para uso personal. 
Si en cambio te importa dominar la tecnología involucrada, adaptarlo a tus necesidades específicas, adaptarle otros sensores, etc., ya es otra cosa. 
Igualmente si lo vas a vender. Te puede interesar solamente cobrar un cánon como representante, pero en algunos productos la dependencia del service es muy crítica. 
Fijate que el producto es chino. El precio que te muestran es solo el de venta. 
Cuando tengas que arreglarlo, te quiero ver. Y a TODAS las cosas, tarde o temprano 
hay que hacerle mantenimiento.
En ese caso, tener el conocimiento y los medios para reproducir o reparar el equipo con 
materiales locales es crucial para proporcionar mantenimiento a un costo manejado por 
uno. 
El tema da para bastante más, pero por supuesto que es opinable. 

Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Nov 3, 2008)

Hola: 
El tema es que ahora están los MAX6675 que hacen todo en un solo chip. 
Mucho menos trabajo analógico. El único tema es hacer andar la comunicación 
serial SPI del MAX a un micro que gestione la lectura.


----------



## miguelm203 (Dic 14, 2010)

estaba buscando un esquema de un termometro o pirometro que vaya de 0 a 500 y que se visualice en un display triple de 7 segmentos.  o ¿ hay alguna manera de hacerlo con un galvanometro ? me dicen que modificaciones hay que hacerle a los circuitos anteriores o me dan uno.
 muchas gracias


----------

